# Arrows for a 25# Samick Sage



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

1416 or 1516's would be a better choice at your specs with one problem no inserts, target points only in those sizes.


----------



## nadav (Jan 16, 2014)

w8lon said:


> 1416 or 1516's would be a better choice at your specs with one problem no inserts, target points only in those sizes.


The problem is the bow's main use is small game hunting, would I even be able to get hunting points in this size?


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

For shooting small game you might think about get some carbon arrows aluminum bend pretty easy I sure carbons would be lots cheaper in the longrun. try the carbon express predator II in a 800 spine will be a little stiff but with the half insert you can use any type of point. Most lighter spine aarows use target tips. Try a light light field point with a adder behind it. or some cheap broard heads. For target shooting you need about a 1000 spine arrow.


----------



## nadav (Jan 16, 2014)

northern boy said:


> For shooting small game you might think about get some carbon arrows aluminum bend pretty easy I sure carbons would be lots cheaper in the longrun. try the carbon express predator II in a 800 spine will be a little stiff but with the half insert you can use any type of point. Most lighter spine aarows use target tips. Try a light light field point with a adder behind it. or some cheap broard heads. For target shooting you need about a 1000 spine arrow.


This is actually perfect! Thanks you! Would you know of any broad heads for small game as well?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Realistically a 25# Sage drawn to 26" is VERY borderline for small game hunting. I'm assuming you are primarily looking at snowshoe hare and eastern cottontail?

-Grant


----------



## nadav (Jan 16, 2014)

grantmac said:


> Realistically a 25# Sage drawn to 26" is VERY borderline for small game hunting. I'm assuming you are primarily looking at snowshoe hare and eastern cottontail?
> 
> -Grant


Yes, as well as ruffed grouse. 
-N


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You may be able to use the Bloodsport One shaft in 1000 spine with their insert and a broadhead. But overall this is going to be pretty marginal even for small game. Plus you need to see if there is a minimum draw weight to hunt in your province. I know BC is 40#.

-Grant


----------



## nadav (Jan 16, 2014)

I ended up going with the Carbon Express Predator IIs. I ordered 6, since I figure I'll want to experiment anyways to find what's right, and eventually move up to a higher poundage. I also ordered some 100grain Magnus Stingers. 

Also, Quebec doesn't have any minimum when it comes to small game, only 40# @28" for Caribou, White-tailed Deer and black bear.
Thanks again for all your help guys!
-N


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

For small game you would usually use blunts or judo points.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/salesperson/result/?q=small+game+point


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I like cheap broadheads for small game. Ace Hex Heads, VPA, or the Muzzy small game point are next. [email protected] (approximately what you are drawing) will kill a whitetail, so on most small game you shouldn't have any problems, especially if you use a broadhead. My best friend's daughter only pulls about 22" and has killed a few deer pulling just over 20#. Put the arrow in the right spot, it will do the trick.


----------



## nadav (Jan 16, 2014)

LBR said:


> I like cheap broadheads for small game. Ace Hex Heads, VPA, or the Muzzy small game point are next. [email protected] (approximately what you are drawing) will kill a whitetail, so on most small game you shouldn't have any problems, especially if you use a broadhead. My best friend's daughter only pulls about 22" and has killed a few deer pulling just over 20#. Put the arrow in the right spot, it will do the trick.


Awesome, that reassures me with my purchase, though anyways by next season, I should be able to pull more. Just have to whip myself into shape.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

25# sage will take small game no problem you pick some good heads thise will work fine. You can also use a bolt an wing nut from the hardware store. Don,t know the tread size off the top of my head. Have fun an enjoy small game is alot of fun


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Let me be the ogre here. Sometimes people who give advice on hunting with 20# have never shot a 20# bow. I've set a lot of low poundage bows up for my grandkids and basically with your draw length you are down to slightly over 20# pull. The arrows will not have a lot of zip to them so killing anything may be a challenge. I think you would be better served with limbs about 30#. My older grandkids (10-13) shoot 30# bows with 1716 arrows and 100 gr points. The arrows fly fast enough that I'd say they could kill a squirrel or rabbit with them. They shoot flu flus and can penetrate a 3 layer cardboard disc with blunts.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

The sage is a good shooting bow a well placed broad head is going to be able to take any small game. Your 25# sage will work great even with a 26'' draw lenght. enjoy your bow an go hunting an have fun!!!! Post some small game kill pic,s


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm shooting a Samick 30#. Anything wrong with using these arrows?

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...%3Bcat104791680%3Bcat104693580%3Bcat104192280

I was doing pretty decent today considering it was only my second time shooting it.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

You can use them but there a stiff spine arrow designed for heavy poundage bows like 60-70# You need about a 800 spine for your bow. But the arrows you have will work up close till you get proper arrows.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Victory357 said:


> I'm shooting a Samick 30#. Anything wrong with using these arrows?
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...%3Bcat104791680%3Bcat104693580%3Bcat104192280
> 
> I was doing pretty decent today considering it was only my second time shooting it.


Will never get those to tune. I don't think they make a set of limbs for the Sage heavy enough to use them

-Grant


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

> Sometimes people who give advice on hunting with 20# have never shot a 20# bow.


Like I said, do your part and it will kill a whitetail. I didn't do it myself, but know the young lady who has.

The way I look at it, a double lung with 20# is a lot better than a gut shot with 100#. If you could throw the arrow straight, you could pretty much throw it through small game.

I don't think it's an ideal hunting weight, and I honestly wouldn't have tried it myself, but I know it will work after seeing the results. I've hunted and killed small game with a slingshot, Daisy "Red Ryder", etc. An arrow from a 20# bow is much more lethal.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I have the exact bow you are speaking of. I draw 29.5 though but the arrows I'm shooting out of it are 1535 gold tips full length with a 100 grain brass insert and 125 point. They seem to fly well but I havent shot them at much distance. I think they would still be to stiff if your going to draw 26" so you might wanna get something weaker. Also make sure you dont cut the arrows until you know you need to as you cant make them longer. Heavier point weight weakens spine and lighter increases it. good luck


----------



## taerron (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a 30# Sage and I have found that the Carbon Express Predator II's 800 work great for my draw length and bow. I have a 26inch draw and I have the arrows cut to 29inch. I could probably cut them down a little, but I haven't had the need to do so yet.


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm with reddogge- with your short draw I would consider whether you can comfortably draw and hold an 30 pound bow, which you would be drawing to only about 26. I often caution people against starting too heavy but too light presents many problems as well. Slow arrow speed, poor flight, looping trajectory make it hard to reach even to 20 yards with accuracy, and might not anchor small game long enough to recover it. Most 12 year olds can draw a 30 pound bow to their lesser draw length, and most women. So male youths can generally do it easily. - lbg


----------



## Roarbear (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey guys, i'm having the same question and an additional one. I'm just starting archery and any help would be awesome. 
I'm a 27 Inch draw length and planning on getting the 35 pound limbs.

My questions are which arrow/tip to get for target shooting. (will eventually hunt) 
And questions about fletching. Should i just buy them from somewhere where the fletching is already done?

Thanks in advance and sorry for the newbie questions.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Roarbear said:


> Hey guys, i'm having the same question and an additional one. I'm just starting archery and any help would be awesome.
> I'm a 27 Inch draw length and planning on getting the 35 pound limbs.
> 
> My questions are which arrow/tip to get for target shooting. (will eventually hunt)
> ...


I don't have time right now to do the Stu's Calculator but you may be on the cusp of 1716s and 1816s. I have 1716s fo rmy grandkids who shoot them out of a 30" bow but I've shot them out of 35# bows and they fly fine. Check on ebay for finished arrows, otherwise you will have to buy shafts and make them up. I buy Easton Blues for the kids, inexpensive and expendable.


----------



## nadav (Jan 16, 2014)

For anyone interested, here's what I ended up doing. 
I asked Lancaster Archery to change the oder to the 30# limbs, I figure I'll be able to pull them with ease in a few weeks of practice. 
I also ordered 6, 800 spine Carbon Express Predator II arrows (fletched), as well as 3 100grain Magnus stinger broadheads and 100 grain field points. 

Thanks so much for everyone's help, I can't wait to get it all and start practicing!


----------



## taerron (Jul 2, 2013)

one last bit, what kind of string are you using for your Sage? I have found the dacron string has issues with the nocks that comes with the predator II's. I broke several nocks just shooting the arrows. Test the fitment before shooting, it could cause issues later.


----------



## nadav (Jan 16, 2014)

taerron said:


> one last bit, what kind of string are you using for your Sage? I have found the dacron string has issues with the nocks that comes with the predator II's. I broke several nocks just shooting the arrows. Test the fitment before shooting, it could cause issues later.


I was thinking of sticking with the stock string (a B-50 I think), with plans to upgrade to a Fast Flight. Would you say I'm better off going with it straight away?


----------



## taerron (Jul 2, 2013)

I eventually moved to a FF string, no issues after that. Prior to that, I purchased some accunocks and that fixed my problem with the nocks breaking. I still use those nocks since my longbow has a super fat serving like the Sage's dacron did


----------



## taerron (Jul 2, 2013)

I gain a little more juice from switching to a FF string as well. I had set up a 10,15,20 yard sight for the Sage with the old dacron. When I moved to the FF string, the 15 was my new 20 yard pin. Probably the material and lack of stretching that made that happen. I'm sure someone here can give a better explanation


----------



## nadav (Jan 16, 2014)

taerron said:


> I gain a little more juice from switching to a FF string as well. I had set up a 10,15,20 yard sight for the Sage with the old dacron. When I moved to the FF string, the 15 was my new 20 yard pin. Probably the material and lack of stretching that made that happen. I'm sure someone here can give a better explanation


I've heard the same from other people, apparently the thinner string gives a little more 'oomph'. Also, how many strands was your FF string?


----------



## taerron (Jul 2, 2013)

I belive it was an 18


----------



## nadav (Jan 16, 2014)

taerron said:


> I belive it was an 18


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

12st of D97 would be a great string for that bow. Just see if LAS can add it to your order and they will generally check to make sure the nocks will fit correctly at the same time.

-Grant


----------



## Roarbear (Jan 1, 2014)

reddogge said:


> I don't have time right now to do the Stu's Calculator but you may be on the cusp of 1716s and 1816s. I have 1716s fo rmy grandkids who shoot them out of a 30" bow but I've shot them out of 35# bows and they fly fine. Check on ebay for finished arrows, otherwise you will have to buy shafts and make them up. I buy Easton Blues for the kids, inexpensive and expendable.


Awesome, thank you so much for the info. As for the length and tip is there any recommendation? 
Thank you again for the response


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

8-10 strands of Dynaflight '97 is more than enough for a 25# bow, but depending on the type nock you use you may or may not get a good fit. I'd go with 16-18 strands of BCY-X. Either way, a (properly made)HMPE string will improve the feel and performance of your bow.

Most "stock" strings are one size fits all, and made to be strong enough for at least an 80# bow or more. Not the best choice for most bows, especially lighter draw weights.


----------



## taerron (Jul 2, 2013)

I found that the FF serving was much thinner than the Dacron sting that came with my Sage.


----------



## nadav (Jan 16, 2014)

I found a guy on eBay who sell's custom FF strings (16 strand), and got really good reviews. So I think I'll go with those. They also end up being cheaper for me then on Lancaster Archery.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Roarbear said:


> Awesome, thank you so much for the info. As for the length and tip is there any recommendation?
> Thank you again for the response


The arrows for the older kids (10-13) I cut to 28" with 100 gr field tips on them. They are shooting them out of a 30# Sage and a 30# Browning Spartan. I shoot them out of a 34# Bear Tamerlane and a 35# warf. You may want to start with the shafts full length and bare shaft tune them.


----------



## taerron (Jul 2, 2013)

I shoot 29inch predator II's with 100gr field points


----------

